# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Cool Dashboards - Tricks

## abousetta

Anybody got any cool dashboard examples they want to share? Any tricks on how to make dashboards look larger than life? Use of macros, formulas, conditional formatting, pivot charts, colors, etc.???

I will start by sharing a solution to make the dashboard remain in full-screen with no ribbon, tabs, etc. so that the dashboard takes up the full screen. If the user resizes the window (e.g. to move it another monitor), it will go full-screen again in a few seconds.

Hope this helps and hope to get some other good ideas rolling...

abousetta

----------


## snb

A little bit too cool my friend.   :Mad:  :Mad:  :Frown: 

Can you please post the code you used to scr*** up my user interface.
And can you please post the code to restore everything to normal ?

----------


## royUK

You don't need all that code, Full Screen hides the FormulaBar, etc

----------


## royUK

mods

delete this file, it does indeed screw up Excel's settings

If you do want code to do this try searching my posts because I posted code that did this correctly some time ago.

Any one who needs to know

1. Restore Full Screen by clicking the small squares next to the close button, top right of screen
2.View Tab & restore Formulabar, etc,

----------


## MarvinP

Isn't that why abousetta called it a TRICK?  Just give him bad rep for the post and beware next time.

----------


## abousetta

Roy, if you have a better mouse trap, I obviously would like to see it, but I don't think I'm going to go through your 25,000 post to find it.

snb, sorry about that. The undo code would be:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Or simple ctrl + PageDown when the original workbook that caused the problem is open since it will not match the sheet name to the first sheet in the workbook.

abousetta

----------


## abousetta

*** Modified ***

I have deleted the attachments but will instead provide the code for advanced users in a later post

----------


## royUK

This works in Excel 2003 & Excel 2010.

Display Headngs etc may as well be done manually.

Switching workbooks will also restore settings for the other workbook

----------


## abousetta

Thanks Roy. I have added Workbook_Activate and Workbook_Deactivate codes to increase functionality. The new code is as follows:

*Sheet1:*



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


*ThisWorkbook:*



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


*Standard Module:*



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## newqueen

Dear RoyUK,

As I searched through the forum for help, I read this thread and found your fullscreen code in the sample file very helpful indeed. I wish to say a big  'thank you' for it. It really met a good deal of my needs.

When I use the code, however, I find that what still shows are the 3 buttons (*minimize, restore and close*) at the top right-hand corner. For what I am doing, I really need those 3 buttons disabled. I have an EXIT command button on the Main Menu sheet which SAVES & EXITS from the workbook that houses the Excel program that I am trying to design for my small family business.

In my further search, I found a code that disables the said 3 buttons, but I do not know how to incorporate it into your fullscreen code. I am totally new to vba/macros and would, please, appreciate your kind help. The code that I found is as follows:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


I should be grateful if you would kindly help me to incorporate this 3-buttons-disable code to your fullscreen code for my purpose, please.

Meanwhile, I hope I am not hijacking another forum member's thread. I was looking for a solution to my Excel 2007 problem, came across the thread and saw that the solution you provided met my needs, hence this post for your attention, please. I do not know how best to reach you concerning this. And if I have done anything wrong, I sincerely apologise.

Thank you in anticipation of your help.

Newqueen

----------


## abousetta

No hijacking, I'm open to any discussion on the topic... But TMS provided a solution in your original thread. I'm working on another approach. If I get it working I will post back.

----------


## newqueen

Dear Abousetta,

Thanks very much for responding to my Post on this thread which you initiated. I am glad to note that you are happy to help.

Yes, I've just looked at the suggestion TMS made on my original thread on this matter. But I'm still confused about it. If I understood his Post, he is suggesting that I don't need the first Before_Close routine (in RoyUK's fullscreen code). I still do not know how to merge both RoyUK's code and the code that will disable the minimize, restore and 'X' buttons. 

I want to use RoyUK's fullscreen code. It really works very well for me, except that it doesn't have any additional code to it that disables those 3 buttons.

Any help you can give would be greatly appreciated, please.

You all on this forum have been very understanding and helpful.

Thanks.

Newqueen

----------


## FDibbins

post self-deleted

----------


## newqueen

Thanks FDibbins for your clarification.

In my Post #10 above, I wasn't sure if it was OK or not hence I apologised if it turned out that I had done something wrong.

Again, I'm sorry for going against any of the forum rules. It was not intended.

Kind Regards.

Newqueen

----------


## abousetta

Actually, in this case the moderator is wrong as post #10 does not violate Rule #2 as this thread is in the Water Cooler and I (the original poster) requested anyone to share any examples.

----------


## FDibbins

Sorry guys, you are both correct, seeing as this is the water cooler.  My sincere apologies  :Frown:

----------


## abousetta

No worries... it's all good.

----------


## newqueen

That's OK FDibbins .... no hard feelings. And thanks Abousetta for your understanding. I am grateful.

Newqueen

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks for the understanding  :Smilie:

----------


## Mordred

There's no dashboards to look at in this thread.

----------


## abousetta

In general, I never really got any strong feedback. Post #8 has RoyUK's suggestion. Post #9 has my suggested code. 

There used to be a workbook in an earlier post but it was deleted because the setting were not reversed when you moved from one workbook to another. People were freaking out that I messed up their setting and so I posted the remedy code and a new version that addressed the issue of switching between workbooks (or worksheets for that matter).

abousetta

----------

